# Tivo showing wrong time



## Lou2 (Jan 29, 2006)

Our Tivo started showing the wrong time yesterday. I thought it might correct itself when it updated today, but alas, it's still one hour behind.

Is there a fix for this? At the moment we've had to set it record the programmes that are an hour before the ones we want


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Not heard of this before...
I assume the time server being used is an hour out.

I have just checked Kitchen Tivo which has the correct time.

Is your Tivo modified in anyway?

Automan.


----------



## Lou2 (Jan 29, 2006)

No, it's not modified in any way  Just as I bought it about 3 years ago.

The time was correct until I turned the Tivo off yesterday accidently. I have just noticed that it hasn't updated today as I had thought.

I felt sure it was going to update at 5:00pm as that's what it said yesterday. Now I notice it's going to update at 8:00pm. Perhaps it'll sort itself out then.

I hope so anyway. This is going to be a darn nuisance if it doesn't


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Daily call will set the clock..

You have said it is unmodified, others with routers and net cards cometimes require a port open for the tivo to contact the time server bit..


----------

